# X100p & zaptel

## atn

Hi, i've installed gentoo since 3 or 4 week, nice distrib, i learned many thing, the man is very good. 

Okay, there is my prob, I bought an X100p on the digium website, and i am not able to do it run.

when i run ztcfg -vv i got the following message : 

-----------------------------------------

Channel map:

Channel 01: FXS Kewlstart (Default) (Slaves: 01)

1 channels configured.

Notice: Configuration file is /etc/zaptel.conf

line 4: Unable to open master device '/dev/zap/ctl'

--------------------------------------------

my /etc/zaptel.conf : 

fxsks=1

defaultzone=fr

loadzone=fr

--------------------------------------------

Some details : 

I have kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

I can load modules : 

(modprobe zaptel , modprobe wcfxo) 

 here is my /var/log/message 

: 

May 24 22:22:36 bacardi Zapata Telephony Interface Registered on major 196

May 24 22:22:40 bacardi ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, lo

w) -> IRQ 17

May 24 22:22:40 bacardi wcfxo: DAA mode is 'FCC'

May 24 22:22:40 bacardi Found a Wildcard FXO: Wildcard X101P

 an LSPCI to show my config : 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:06.0 Communication controller: Unknown device e159:0001

0000:00:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev78)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

I am using Udev,  

here is my /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules for zaptel devices : 

# Asterix Zaptel devices

KERNEL="zapctl",        NAME="zap/ctl"

KERNEL="zaptimer",      NAME="zap/timer"

KERNEL="zapchannel",    NAME="zap/channel"

KERNEL="zappseudo",     NAME="zap/pseudo"

KERNEL="zap[0-9]*",     NAME="zap/%n"

an lsmod : 

Module                  Size  Used by

wcfxo                  10560  -

zaptel                178020  -

crc_ccitt               1568  -

snd_pcm_oss            47808  -

snd_mixer_oss          17120  -

snd_seq_oss            31936  -

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  -

snd_seq                50608  -

snd_via82xx            22624  -

snd_ac97_codec         73784  -

snd_pcm                82212  -

snd_timer              20740  -

snd_page_alloc          7364  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6176  -

snd_rawmidi            19872  -

snd_seq_device          6764  -

snd                    46596  -

and alsa is running.. 

So what can i do ? :c) 

thanx 4 ur advices....

----------

## elvisthedj

Did you configure your zapata.conf in /etc/asterisk?

```

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Tue May 24] | [15:25:57]

       # cat /etc/asterisk/zapata.conf

[channels]

context=default

echotraining=yes

echocancel=yes

echocancelwhenbridged=yes

jitterbuffers=4

relaxdtmf=yes

immediate=no

busydetect=no

callprogress=no

musiconhold=default

usecallerid=yes

callerid=asreceived

;change these for volume levels

;lower for echo reduction

;

rxgain=2

txgain=14

;One X100P FXO Card

group=1

signalling = fxs_ks

channel => 1

```

I've never had much luck emerging asterisk.  I typically grab it with cvsup and compile it.  The only major differences in our configs is that I have no udev rules for zap devices (and my zone is us).  Since the modules are loading, what exactly does asterisk say when you try to use the zap channel?

```

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Tue May 24] | [15:12:19]

       # ztcfg -vv

Zaptel Configuration

======================

Channel map:

Channel 01: FXS Kewlstart (Default) (Slaves: 01)

1 channels configured.

```

```

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Tue May 24] | [15:25:54]

       # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:05.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

0000:00:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

0000:00:0a.0 Communication controller: Tiger Jet Network Inc. Tiger3XX Modem/ISDN interface

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3] (rev a3)

```

Also, as you can see above, I'm using a clone and not digium's card.  (I will buy there FXO, but their X100 is a bit overpriced since it's pretty much a winmodem)

----------

## atn

okay , i modified /etc/asterisk/zapata.conf with your config 

 (moved and back up the old config) 

when i launch asterisk (asterisk -vvvvvc) 

i got some errors : 

...

May 24 23:38:51 WARNING[11164]: chan_zap.c:763 zt_open: Unable to open '/dev/zap/channel': No such file or directory

May 24 23:38:51 ERROR[11164]: chan_zap.c:6208 mkintf: Unable to open channel 1: No such file or directory

here = 0, tmp->channel = 1, channel = 1

May 24 23:38:51 ERROR[11164]: chan_zap.c:9155 setup_zap: Unable to register channel '1'

May 24 23:38:51 WARNING[11164]: loader.c:345 ast_load_resource: chan_zap.so: load_module failed, returning -1

  == Unregistered channel type 'Tor'

  == Unregistered channel type 'Zap'

May 24 23:38:51 WARNING[11164]: loader.c:440 load_modules: Loading module chan_zap.so failed!

Ouch ... error while writing audio data: : Broken pipe

I can try to install asterisk again from cvs,  hmm how do i proceed ? 

i download Libpri, Zaptel and asterisk from official site, and install them ? how is it done ?  

do i have to unemerge the current zaptel, asterisk and libpri from my config or will it be replaced by the cvs version when i'll install them ? 

thanx  :Smile: 

----------

## elvisthedj

Well, before you go unmerging, maybe you could try commenting out the zap references from your udev rules.  I'm using udev, but I have no rules in there for my zap device. (I remember having to do this before, but for some reason I, or something, removed them).

Try commenting those out, then rebooting.  

If you want to do this from cvs, emerge cvsup if you haven't already, then create a cvsup file for asterisk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The fastest way to obtain Asterisk is to use CVSup.
> 
> To check out Asterisk using CVSup, create a sup file as follows:
> ...

 

----------

## atn

Okay , thanx for your help, ive unmerged asterisk, zaptel and libpri. 

but when i try to emerge cvsup ive got a compilation error : 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h'

===> suptcp

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suptcp'

m3build -DNOGUI

"/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suptcp/src/m3makefile", line 15: quake runtime error: unable to open "/usr/lib/cm3//pkg/tcp/LINUXLIBC6/.M3EXPORTS" for reading

--procedure--  -line-  -file---

import             --  <builtin>

include_dir        15  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suptcp/src/m3makefile

                    5  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suptcp/LINUXLIBC6/m3make.args

Fatal Error: package build failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suptcp'

===> suplib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib'

m3build -DNOGUI

"/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib/src/m3makefile", line 38: quake runtime error: unable to open "/usr/lib/cm3//pkg/set/LINUXLIBC6/.M3EXPORTS" for reading

--procedure--  -line-  -file---

import             --  <builtin>

include_dir        38  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib/src/m3makefile

                    5  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib/LINUXLIBC6/m3make.args

Fatal Error: package build failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib'

===> server

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/server'

m3build -DNOGUI

"/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/server/src/m3makefile", line 40: quake runtime error: unable to open "/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib/LINUXLIBC6/.M3EXPORTS" for reading

--procedure--  -line-  -file---

import             --  <builtin>

include_dir        40  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/server/src/m3makefile

                    5  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/server/LINUXLIBC6/m3make.args

Fatal Error: package build failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/server'

===> client

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/client'

m3build -DNOGUI

"/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/client/src/m3makefile", line 41: quake runtime error: unable to open "/usr/lib/cm3//pkg/tempfiles/LINUXLIBC6/.M3EXPORTS" for reading

--procedure--  -line-  -file---

import             --  <builtin>

include_dir        41  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/client/src/m3makefile

                    5  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/client/LINUXLIBC6/m3make.args

Fatal Error: package build failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/client'

===> cvpasswd

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/cvpasswd'

m3build -DNOGUI

"/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/cvpasswd/src/m3makefile", line 39: quake runtime error: unable to open "/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/suplib/LINUXLIBC6/.M3EXPORTS" for reading

--procedure--  -line-  -file---

import             --  <builtin>

include_dir        39  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/cvpasswd/src/m3makefile

                    5  /var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/cvpasswd/LINUXLIBC6/m3make.args

Fatal Error: package build failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h/cvpasswd'

make[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cvsup-16.1h/work/cvsup-snap-16.1h'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-util/cvsup-16.1h failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! cvsup compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i dont know wht is the cause of this error. 

these are programming error, im not a coder specialist :/

:c)

----------

## elvisthedj

Not sure why your cvsup blew up, but you don't have to use cvsup, just use cvs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To check out code from our CVS repository:
> 
> # cd /usr/src
> ...

 

Did you try editing the udev rules before you unmerged?

----------

## atn

i tryed to modify udev rules, and it didnt change anything .

So now , i have installed libpri / zaptel and asterisk from cvs , 

ive done modprobe zaptel and modprobe wcfxo, and i get the error mssage again , unable to open /dev/zap/ctl 

in my /dev i have this begining with zap 

bacardi zaptel # cd /dev/zap

zap1        zapchannel  zapctl      zappseudo   zaptimer , maybe the device is zapctl and not /zap/ctl 

thanx

----------

## elvisthedj

I'm still looking for a solution, I did see this on the asterisk wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The hardware now is set up. However, there is a delay in the
> 
> creation of the /dev/zap/* devices after running the modprobes
> ...

 

This seems a bit odd to me.  Not sure what would hold udev up like that, so I'm going to see if there is a better answer.  (It also doesn't say how long the delay is, but.. the situation seems strange to me and I would imagine it would vary on different systems).

Don't give up  :Wink: 

I checked my zap devices to make sure they weren't symbolic links that perhaps didn't get created for you, but it doesn't appear that way.

```

# ls -l /dev/zap*

crw-rw----  1 root     root     196,   1 Apr 10 23:28 /dev/zap1

crw-rw----  1 root     root     196, 254 Feb  7 19:00 /dev/zapchannel

crw-rw----  1 root     root     196,   0 Feb  7 19:00 /dev/zapctl

crw-rw----  1 root     root     196, 255 Feb  7 19:00 /dev/zappseudo

crw-rw----  1 root     root     196, 253 Feb  7 19:00 /dev/zaptimer

/dev/zap:

total 0

crw-rw----  1 asterisk asterisk 196,   1 Feb 23 23:50 1

crw-rw----  1 asterisk asterisk 196, 254 Feb 23 23:50 channel

crw-rw----  1 asterisk asterisk 196,   0 Feb 23 23:50 ctl

crw-rw----  1 asterisk asterisk 196, 255 Feb 23 23:50 pseudo

crw-rw----  1 asterisk asterisk 196, 253 Feb 23 23:50 timer

```

----------

## elvisthedj

Ok, most of what I'm seeing would indicate that either:

a) You have an issue with UDEV

b) The module isn't loading

So, let's see if we can eliminate b.

do lsmod to see if the zaptel and wcfxo modules are listed.  If they are, and your kernel supports removing them, rmmod them.

```

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:20:57]

       # rmmod wcfxo && rmmod zaptel

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:21:19]

       # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

crc_ccitt               2176  0

emu10k1_gp              3008  0

snd_bt87x              12104  0

tuner                  19280  0

bttv                  148684  0

video_buf              18372  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9352  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4360  1 bttv

i2c_core               20160  3 tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

snd_seq_midi            7008  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       7424  0

snd_emux_synth         34048  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6528  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      6912  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       7296  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                54288  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_emu10k1            95240  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            21860  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          7240  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         67460  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3904  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8004  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm_oss            50536  0

snd_pcm                89732  3 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9608  3 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_timer              23364  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          18304  1 snd_pcm_oss

aes_i586               38324  0

subfs                   9344  1

rtc                    11976  0

analog                 10592  0

gameport                4160  2 emu10k1_gp,analog

nvidia               4821620  12

ndiswrapper           103964  0

```

now, let's put them back in and see if there are any relevant messages in the logs:

```

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:21:25]

       # modprobe zaptel

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:22:25]

       # modprobe wcfxo

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:22:32]

       # tail /var/log/messages

May 25 19:18:17 mulbman ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

May 25 19:18:17 mulbman wcfxo: DAA mode is 'FCC'

May 25 19:18:17 mulbman Found a Wildcard FXO: Wildcard X101P

May 25 19:20:00 mulbman CRON[26520]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 25 19:21:19 mulbman Freed a Wildcard

May 25 19:21:19 mulbman Zapata Telephony Interface Unloaded

May 25 19:22:25 mulbman Zapata Telephony Interface Registered on major 196

May 25 19:22:32 mulbman ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

May 25 19:22:32 mulbman wcfxo: DAA mode is 'FCC'

May 25 19:22:32 mulbman Found a Wildcard FXO: Wildcard X101P

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:22:44]

       # cat /proc/zaptel/1

Span 1: WCFXO/0 "Wildcard X101P Board 1" RED

           1 WCFXO/0/0

\,,,/  [/home/kris]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Wed May 25] | [19:23:21]

       # ztcfg -vv

Zaptel Configuration

======================

Channel map:

Channel 01: FXS Kewlstart (Default) (Slaves: 01)

1 channels configured.

```

If the modules are loading with know errors, but you still don't have any zap devices, then I can't think of anything else it would be other than a udev issue.  I know very little of udev, so hopefully if that's what it turns out to be someone else will jump in and bail us both out  :Wink: 

Anyway, let's see if we can eliminate this being an issue with loading the kernel modules.  I think though, if the modules aren't loading, you'd see something like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting zaptel (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-12mdksmp/misc/zaptel.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting zaptel (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-12mdksmp/misc/zaptel.ko): Invalid module format
> ...

 

Let me know how it goes.

----------

## atn

 :Cool:  okay thanx for your answers, i wasnt here since some days... 

I hope I ll can try what your are saying tomorrow (have exams - its the end of the year ... ) 

So, concerning rmmod, i tryed to install it int the kernel configuration menu(make menuconfig) but when i rebooted the machine ive got boot problems :/ an needed to boot on a kernel backup.  

I'll try again in the next days. 

Thanx :c)

----------

## elvisthedj

Oh, well don't let rmmod slow you down.  I just wanted to see the messages from when the module was loaded.  Are you loading them automatically at start, or manually?

Just want to see if there are any unusual messges when they load (and if they are in fact there when you do an lsmod).

----------

## atn

okay here is what the lsmod says : 

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            47808  -

snd_mixer_oss          17120  -

snd_seq_oss            31936  -

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  -

snd_seq                50608  -

snd_via82xx            22624  -

snd_ac97_codec         73784  -

snd_pcm                82212  -

snd_timer              20740  -

snd_page_alloc          7364  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6176  -

snd_rawmidi            19872  -

snd_seq_device          6764  -

snd                    46596  -

bash-2.05b#

after loding zaptel and wcfxo : 

Module                  Size  Used by

wcfxo                  10912  -

zaptel                220676  -

crc_ccitt               1568  -

snd_pcm_oss            47808  -

snd_mixer_oss          17120  -

snd_seq_oss            31936  -

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  -

snd_seq                50608  -

snd_via82xx            22624  -

snd_ac97_codec         73784  -

snd_pcm                82212  -

snd_timer              20740  -

snd_page_alloc          7364  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6176  -

snd_rawmidi            19872  -

snd_seq_device          6764  -

snd                    46596  -

bash-2.05b#

----------

## atn

/var/log/message after modprobe zaptel : 

May 31 02:30:37 bacardi Zapata Telephony Interface Registered on major 196

May 31 02:30:37 bacardi udev[7687]: creating device node '/dev/zaptimer'

May 31 02:30:37 bacardi udev[7688]: creating device node '/dev/zapchannel'

May 31 02:30:37 bacardi udev[7689]: creating device node '/dev/zappseudo'

May 31 02:30:37 bacardi udev[7690]: creating device node '/dev/zapctl'

after modprobe wcfxo : 

May 31 02:38:47 bacardi ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, lo

w) -> IRQ 17

May 31 02:38:47 bacardi udev[7752]: creating device node '/dev/zap1'

May 31 02:38:47 bacardi wcfxo: DAA mode is 'FCC'

May 31 02:38:47 bacardi Found a Wildcard FXO: Wildcard X101P

bash-2.05b#                          

thx  :Wink: 

----------

## atn

Solved !!  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  It worxxx ! :c) okay i follow this post 

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Asterisk+Linux+Fedora

(removing the detection of dynamic filesystem in the makefile of zaptel ) , so i compiled again, modprobe zaptel&wcfxo and launch ztcfg -vv , no more error message. I ve launched asterisk and it seems to be ok  

thanx for all  :Smile: 

----------

